# Looking for a 80-130 class under or at $300



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

i am in the market for a new custom shark rod. i would like it to be no more than 7 ft tip to end of butt. needs to fit a 12/0 senator reel. would like to see some of your work as well. thanks in advance for looking


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to shoot you a pm. I build lots of exactly what you are looking for.


----------

